# How many of you take your Amino Acids at bed time?



## TJTJ (Apr 6, 2012)

Logically it makes sense given when you sleep your body is repairing. 

Or would you say it doesn't matter, as long as you ingest them they'll be utilized.

Just a thought.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2012)

First aminos then prayers.


----------



## overlord (Apr 6, 2012)

I take my AAs in the form of food.


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 6, 2012)

I've been taking BCAA's while I'm working out. Followed by a post workout shake with dextrose, Glutamine, Creatine and Leucine. So far I like the results.


----------



## easymoneymike (Apr 6, 2012)

BCAA's and glutamine mix during training and casein protein at night before bed has always done wonders for me.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2012)

overlord said:


> I take my AAs in the form of food.



That's not an answer, though.

[h=2]How many of you take your _Food _at bed time?[/h]
Logically it makes sense given when you sleep your body is repairing. 

Or would you say it doesn't matter, as long as you ingest _food _it will be utilized.

Just a thought.​


----------



## overlord (Apr 6, 2012)

Curt James said:


> That's not an answer, though.
> 
> *How many of you take your Food at bed time?*
> Logically it makes sense given when you sleep your body is repairing.
> ...


Yes it is. AAs are available from sources other then supplements. This little crush you have on me is becoming quite annoying.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 6, 2012)

I take a syringe full of prop and tren before bed =)


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 6, 2012)

I use Axis Labs N'Gage or BPI Blox throughout the day and sometimes before bed or while i sleep ( wake up and drink them in the night)


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 6, 2012)

BCAA's when I wake up before coffee and in my shakes and at bed. 30-40g a day every day.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2012)

overlord said:


> Yes it is.



No, it's not.

The OP asked, "How many of you take your Amino Acids at bed time?"

You replied to his post—"I take my AAs in the form of food."—but you didn't answer his question.

So, with that in mind, do you take your Amino Acids (in the form of food) _at bed time?_



overlord said:


> AAs are available from sources other *then *supplements.



That's obvious. And _than_.



overlord said:


> This little crush you have on me is becoming quite annoying.



Call it what you will. You've earned it.


----------



## overlord (Apr 6, 2012)

Curt James said:


> No, it's not.
> 
> The OP asked, "How many of you take your Amino Acids at bed time?"
> 
> ...


I'm sure everyone is getting annoyed with the way you hijack threads because you just can't resist an opportunity to try and flex your oh-so-pathetic MOD powers.
For a teacher you seem to have a shitty grasp of the English language and discussion. I figured that one would be able to infer that I consume my AAs, in the form of food, around the time I go to sleep because the topic of discussion was about taking AAs before bed. So, for those of you too retarded to figure this out (Curt James), I will lay it our for your clearly: I, overlord, consume my amino acids, in the form of food, at a time that is relatively proximal to when I go to sleep.


----------



## PSYCHOPATH. (Apr 6, 2012)

I love you freak, your brainz are so sexy.


----------



## PSYCHOPATH. (Apr 6, 2012)

But srsly, no need for BCAA supplementation if you're getting enough whole proteins during the day.


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 6, 2012)

I could have sworn that Heavy said take them during that midnight piss we all take


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 6, 2012)

Aminos at night are a waste, too expensive, and incomplete for a long time without other protein. Whey protein or lean meat, extra water, insoluble fiber(and soluble if you are one of the lucky few that do not get gas from it) is perfect. Low carb will not disturb growth hormone spike, you are receiving all amino acids, and the fiber slows its passage through the digestive system to last longer into the night.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> BCAA's when I wake up before coffee and *in my shakes* and at bed. 30-40g a day every day.



I've read articles recommending BCAA's in shakes and others where it's stated it's better to take them alone.

Just had two scoops of chain'd out on an empty stomach.

And for the Will Brinks among us, I bring you pubmed re BCAA's. 

Nutraceutical effects of branched-chain amino acids o... [J Nutr. 2006] - PubMed - NCBI
Exercise promotes BCAA catabolism: effects of BCAA su... [J Nutr. 2004] - PubMed - NCBI
Co-ingestion of protein and leucine stimulate... [Am J Clin Nutr. 2006] - PubMed - NCBI
Combined ingestion of protein ... [Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab. 2005] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2012)

overlord said:


> I'm sure everyone is getting annoyed with the way you hijack threads because you just can't resist an opportunity to try and flex your oh-so-pathetic MOD powers.
> For a teacher you seem to have a shitty grasp of the English language and discussion. I figured that one would be able to infer that I consume my AAs, in the form of food, around the time I go to sleep because the topic of discussion was about taking AAs before bed. So, for those of you too retarded to figure this out (Curt James), I will lay it our for your clearly: *I, overlord, consume my amino acids, in the form of food, at a time that is relatively proximal to when I go to sleep.*


----------



## overlord (Apr 6, 2012)

Curt James said:


> I've read articles recommending BCAA's in shakes and others where it's stated it's better to take them alone.
> 
> Just had two scoops of chain'd out on an empty stomach.
> 
> ...



Nice cherry-picking of articles. To consume a few indispensable amino acids and not coingest other indispensable amino acids would lead to limiting amino acids... Meaning that synthesis would be limited to the amount of available amino acid required for protein(s). So you could take all the fucking BCAAs you want but, without availability of other AAs for synthesis, the BCAAs will be deaminated and burned up for energy.

Understanding metabolism, it goes a long way.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 7, 2012)

Cite?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 7, 2012)

i have my humapro tabs (EAA's) next to my bed in case i wake up in the middle of the night haha


gonna start taking the powder during my workout and whey afterwards


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 7, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> Aminos at night are a waste, too expensive, and incomplete for a long time without other protein. Whey protein or lean meat, extra water, insoluble fiber(and soluble if you are one of the lucky few that do not get gas from it) is perfect. Low carb will not disturb growth hormone spike, you are receiving all amino acids, and the fiber slows its passage through the digestive system to last longer into the night.



I always have a cup of raw oats, wheat, barley and rye in my shakes and I'm gas free. Its because I can handle earth foods since I was a child. 

And yes CoS you are right about the low carb thing. What some dont understand is that our body runs on glucose which we mostly derive from carbohydrates (polysaccharides). Unless youre massively obese, that's another story. 

And you're on the right track about needing other proteins with aminos, sorta. 

The thing about aminos are they wont do shit unless you have complete quantity of them all. Proteins are polymers of about 20 amino acids. The chain of amino acids is also known as a polypeptide. The sequence of amino acids in each polypeptide or protein is unique to that protein. So you need a bunch of other aminos to make that specific protein. 

The key is getting the right mix, which is crazy impossible. So I just eat them all.  

As you all know, some our body make, others we need to ingest from outside sources. It's important to eat more than meat and drinking milk. Do some research on "Brewer's Yeast" If you dont like vegetables and earth foods, this IMO is the best natural, non-synthesized alternative to make sure you are ingesting all complementing aminos. Or a juicer would work too. Micro-Nutrients are super important. . 

My biggest concern is since our metabolism slows at night and we repair/grow. Would my body absorb enough before I shit it out in the AM?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 7, 2012)

For post workout, before bed or whatever...do you feel your protein has enough BCAA's in it? I don't buy bcaa's because i feel i get enough from my protein


----------



## overlord (Apr 7, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Cite?



It's called basic science. If you want to learn about metabolism, then pursue it for yourself. If you want a single study to lay it out for you, I'm sure a search on "limiting amino acids" will bring up something.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 7, 2012)

Although i eat a ton of meat, I'll always take Ammino's. I normally take them post workout and at bed time. When doing so I noticed a big difference in recovery.


----------



## R1balla (Apr 8, 2012)

after my last meal, i drink my aminos then sleep so yes, i do it. also do it with breakfast and sometimes pre workout


----------



## jwa (Apr 9, 2012)

I tend to drink aminos with my pre workout and if I'm fasting throughout the day. Before bed I usually just eat pb/cottage cheese.


----------



## monroe444 (Oct 24, 2012)

I read a wonderful testimonial on iherb about taking BCAAs before bed, but then I read that one of the benefits of BCAAs is that they stop serotonin production, which is good during a workout, but not when you're trying to sleep. Since serotonin is vital for sleep and for mood, I think it would be wiser to take them during the day. 

I've just started taking it - PVL Instant BCAAs. I took it this morning in a small dose before my Peak 8 workout, to see if it would give me more energy or reduce fatigue, but it did not. I'm taking a smaller dose because I'm a girl and because I'm just beginning it. Maybe I'm not taking enough? I took about 1 gram leucine, .5 grams isoleucine, and .5 grams valine before my workout and another dose after. I also took l-glutamine.


----------



## ratedR (Oct 24, 2012)

i put 10,000mg of bcaas in a gallon jug and drink it all day also while i work out, this way i know im getting proper hydration aswell.


----------

